# Min-Wax wood hardener



## JoeSr (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi all, new to the site and first post. This is a GREAT site. I glued a tube in a blank with CA and then decided to use the M-W hardener and soaked the blank in it. The M-W dissolved the CA and the tube slid out. Does anyone know if I use the M-W first and let it dry good, then glue in the tube if the CA will hold or not? Thanks in advance, JoeSr.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 24, 2014)

Joe

Acetone is the solvent that is used to soften and remove cured CA - and according to the MSDS, Minwax Wood Hardener is 72% acetone by volume.  So your experience sounds very normal and reasonable.

What kind of wood are you using?  Unless you are using some very soft, punky wood, what is the purpose for the wood hardener?

Given the chemical composition of the MinWax wood hardener, if you really need to use it, you should use it to harden the wood, letting it cure thoroughly, BEFORE gluing in the tubes.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jul 24, 2014)

Monophoto is right on.  Aside from that Welcome to the Forum from Colorado.  Don't forget to checkout the library a ton of good information.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

If you really want to stabilize (harden) your wood blanks, check out Mesquite Man's (Curtis Seebeck) Cactus Juice.  Welcome to TurnTex Woodworks!.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 24, 2014)

JoeSr said:


> Hi all, new to the site and first post. This is a GREAT site. I glued a tube in a blank with CA and then decided to use the M-W hardener and soaked the blank in it. The M-W dissolved the CA and the tube slid out. Does anyone know if I use the M-W first and let it dry good, then glue in the tube if the CA will hold or not? Thanks in advance, JoeSr.


 I used to use this stuff before cactus juice came along and it work just fine. Leve it in a sealed jar for a week and then let it dry for a few days.
Cactus juice is the stuff though.

Lin.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 24, 2014)

lorbay said:


> JoeSr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, new to the site and first post. This is a GREAT site. I glued a tube in a blank with CA and then decided to use the M-W hardener and soaked the blank in it. The M-W dissolved the CA and the tube slid out. Does anyone know if I use the M-W first and let it dry good, then glue in the tube if the CA will hold or not? Thanks in advance, JoeSr.
> ...



This was also my preferred way to stabilize prior to the introduction of cactus juice and the similar concoctions.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 24, 2014)

Since Min-wax is only 28% solid...that's all that's left in the blank after the acetone has flashed off...not a very impressive number. 
And from previous discussions...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f86/just-joined-looking-forward-getting-some-ideas-118571/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/newby-quest-119563/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/stabilizing-using-minwax-wood-hardener-115017/


----------



## BJohn (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome to the group. Just starting to get into the stabilizing of my blanks here. Just finishing a chamber and will get some resin from turn Tex at SWAT next month. But every thing I have read, that 28% number well to be honest why bother. The higher the percent the better. Read some of the posts from Curtis and you will gain a wealth of helpful information.


----------



## plantman (Jul 24, 2014)

Joe; If you don't put your blanks under vacuum the wood hardner is not doing much good. If you soak your blanks before turning, your just going to turn the hardner off. READ the caution lable, it's not only bad for you to  inhale, but is highly flamable and can explode if used in confined areas. If you have to use it, take it outside and wear breathing and eye protection as well rubber gloves.  Jim  S


----------



## JoeSr (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for all of your replies and welcomes. I had some black walnut and I wanted to try to harden it so I would not have to worry about it coming apart while turning it. The info you gave me is very helpful about the content and %. I will have to try the CJ, can that be used without a vacumn system? I am trying now to save some white oak burl that my sons and I cut last year and have had to CA some of the spots on the blanks. Will the CJ be my best bet? Thanks again, JoeSr


----------



## KenV (Jul 24, 2014)

plantman said:


> Joe; If you don't put your blanks under vacuum the wood hardner is not doing Amuch good. If you soak your blanks before turning, your just going to turn the hardner off. READ the caution lable, it's not only bad for you to  inhale, but is highly flamable and can explode if used in confined areas. If you have to use it, take it outside and wear breathing and eye protection as well rubber gloves.  Jim  S



And if you do try to use vacuum, the acetone boils off and raises cain with the pump, and never builds up enough vacuum to pull much out of the wood.


----------



## JoeSr (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies and welcomes. The info on Min Wax is very helpful, I did not think about the solvent and percentage of hardener in the stuff. I had some Black Walnut that I wanted to harden because it looked like it might come apart on the lathe. Now I am trying to use some White Oak Burl that my sons and I cut last year and think I will try the CJ on them. I have had to use some CA on the burl to keep it together while cutting the blanks, will the CJ work with the CA? Do you need a vacuum system for the CJ or can you just soak the wood in it? Thanks again, JoeSr


----------



## plantman (Jul 24, 2014)

Joe; You need vacuum in order to pull the air out of the wood and replace it with hardner. If you put a coat of thin CA on your blank when you start to turn it, and reapply every two or three cuts, that should hold your wood together. Also when you drill your blaks put a coating of CA in the hole to seal any inside cracks or voids using thick CA and then redrill before inserting your tubes.    Jim  S


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 24, 2014)

Joe,

I can help....check your PM's.


----------

